# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  سلسلة التعريف بالخزانات الخاصة بالمغرب: الخزانة الملكية بالرباط

## بديعي

الخزانة الملكية بالرباط:



تعتبر الخزانة الحسنية أو «الخزانة الملكية»، كما هي معروفة لدى جميع الباحثين، من أهم الخزانات بالمغرب على الاطلاق ومن أغنى المكتبات الخاصة في الغرب الاسلامي، حيث تتوفر على ذخيرة هامة من المخطوطات النفيسة والنادرة التي تقدر بما يفوق 14 ألف مخطوط أو مجلد أي ما يناهز 30 ألف عنوان و40 ألف مطبوع في مختلف المعارف والعلوم وبمختلف اللغات، هذا إضافة الى 150 ألف وثيقة موجودة الآن بمديرية الوثائق الملكية التي يشرف عليها عبد الوهاب بنمنصور مؤرخ المملكة المغربية. ويلجأ الى هذه الخزانة العديد من الباحثين المختصين من المغرب ومن مختلف البلدان العربية والأوروبية للاستفادة بالأساس من مخطوطاتها المهمة والنادرة. وتشغل هذه الخزانة، التي تقع في المشور السعيد بالقصر الملكي بالرباط، مساحة مهمة، حيث تتوزع الى ثلاثة أقسام: قسم خاص بالمطالعة، وقسم خاص بالوثائق وقسم آخر خاص بالمخطوطات والكتب يوجدان داخل القصر الملكي تحت حراسة مشددة. وقد توالى على الاشراف على هذه الخزانة الهامة كل من الأساتذة محمد داوود، عبد الرحمان الفاسي ومحمد العربي الخطابي الذين عينهم الملك المغربي الراحل الحسن الثاني بظهير شريف. ومنذ عام 1994 وعلى اثر الضجة التي أثيرت حول سرقة بعض المخطوطات النادرة بالخزانة الملكية، تم تعيين الباحث أحمد شوقي بنبين كمحافظ للخزانة الحسنية التي ما زال يشرف عليها الى الآن. وعن هذه الخزانة الحسنية يقول محافظها الباحث المغربي أحمد شوقي بنبين انها أول خزانة بالمفهوم العلمي ويعود تاريخها «الى القرن الثالث الهجري». فالخزانة الملكية قد انتقلت مع جميع الملوك من الأدارسة والمرابطين والموحدين والمرينيين والوطاسيين والسعديين الى الشرفاء العلويين، وهي من أغنى وأحسن الخزانات في المغرب لأن أصحابها ملوك كانوا يهتمون بالكتب والمخطوطات ويطالبون بجلبها من مختلف الأصقاع. وقد استفاد من هذه الخزانة العديد من الباحثين على مر التاريخ فأحمد بن علي بابا التنبكتي مثلا يقول انه استفاد من الخزانة الملكية بمراكش. والخزانة الملكية كانت دائما ترافق الملك وتنتق من عاصمة الى أخرى من فاس الى مراكش ثم الرباط التي لم تنتقل اليها الخزانة إلا عام 1962 بأمر من الملك الراحل الحسن الثاني، على الرغم من كون الرباط كانت عاصمة للدولة العلوية منذ بداية القرن العشرين. ومنذ ذلك العهد والخزانة الملكية مفتوحة على طول السنة في وجه الباحثين بدون استثناء وخصوصا الباحثين الكبار والأدباء». ومن بين المخطوطات النادرة التي تتميز بها الخزانة الحسنية، التي حازت على سمعة دولية في المخطوط، مصحف من أندر المصاحف في العالم وهو مصحف على الخط الكوفي كتب على رق الغزال نسخ في القرن الأول الهجري أو بداية القرن الثاني الهجري. إضافة الى مخطوطات تعود الى القرن الخامس والسادس الهجريين وبعض الكتب الفريدة في العالم مثل كتاب «المقتبس» للمؤرخ ابن حيان الأندلسي الذي يقع في ست مجلدات ويعود الى القرن الخامس الهجري، والذي تتوفر منه الخزانة الحسنية على المجلد الخامس فقط والمكتوب على ورق الشاطبي نسبة الى الشاطبة بالأندلس أول مدينة بأوروبا عرفت صنع الورق (أو الكاغط). فالمجلد الأول منه غير موجود، والثاني وجد قسم واحد منه عند المستشرق ليفي بروفانسال، اهتم به ونشره الباحث المصري محمود علي مكي، أما المجلد الثالث ففيه قسمان: القسم الأول محفوظ في خزانة جامع القرويين، والقسم الثاني محفوظ بمكتبة جامعة بودلي بأكسفورد بانجلترا، والجزء الرابع مفقود، والجزء السادس لا يوجد منه إلا القسم الأول بمكتبة المعهد التاريخي بمدريد. كما تتوفر الخزانة على الكثير من النوادر والكنوز التي تفتخر بها الخزانة الحسنية منها خزانة المستشرق الفرنسي هنري دو كاستر الذي وضع أول كتاب عن تاريخ المغرب مبنيا على الوثائق وسماه «المصادر الدفينة لتاريخ المغرب»، والذي أوصى بخزانته للمكتب المغربي بباريس عن وفاته، وهي خزانة هامة تتوفر على كتب نادرة بجميع اللغات وتقع في حوالي 2000 مجلد.
إن الخزانة الملكية التي تعتبر أول مؤسسة تفصح عنها كتب التاريخ والحضارة قد عملت على نسخ المخطوطات واستنساخها وترجمتها إلى لغة الضاد فتجمع لديها ذلك الرصيد الذي جعل منها، كما قلنا سابقا، أهم خزانة في الغرب الإسلامي بأكمله. فبصدد حديثه عن الحركة الثقافية على عهد الأدارسة يخبرنا أبو عبيد البكري في المسالك والممالك أن عددا كبيرا من العلماء والأدباء، أندلسيين ومغاربة، قصدوا بلاط الخليفة الإدريسي يحيى الرابع وأن كثيرا من الوراقين كانوا يعملون بخزانة القصر ينسخون الكتب. "... إنه كان ينسخ له عدد من الوراقين"(8).
وقد بلغت هذه الخزانة مكانة مرموقة على عهد المرابطين والموحدين وعرفت نموا وازدهارا على عهد المرينيين والسعديين والعلويين. يحدثنا المراكشي في "المعجب" عن الخليفة الموحدي يوسف بن عبد المؤمن الذي كان عالما محبا للفلسفة أنه أمر بجمع كتبها، فاجتمع له منها قريب مما اجتمع للحكم المستنصر بالله الأموي(9). "ولم يزل يجمع الكتب من أقطار الأندلس والمغرب ويبحث عن العلماء، وخاصة أهل علم النظر، إلى أن اجتمع له منهم ما لم يجتمع لملك من قبله ممن ملك المغرب"(10). ولم يكن يكتفي هذا الخليفة بما يقتنيه من كتب، وبما يهدى له منها من طرف السفراء والعلماء والوجهاء، بل كان يلجأ إلى القوة لاحتكار أي خزانة خاصة جاء إلى سمعه أنها تضم مجموعة من كتب الفلسفة التي كان يعشقها. وقصة السيطرة على خزانة العالم "المراني التي حدثنا عنها المراكشي في كتابه "المعجب" أكبر دليل على هذه الظاهرة(11).
وقد بلغت هذه الخزانة أوجها ابتداء من القرن الثامن الهجري حيث كان معظم ملوك المغرب علماء محبين للكتب، لا يدخرون وسعا في اقتنائها واستنساخها وترجمتها، للاستفادة منها وإفادة الباحثين من العلماء والمؤلفين الذين كانت تعج بهم بلاطاتهم على مر العصور، ولا تزال المكتبة الملكية المغربية تحتفظ بالكثير من المخطوطات عليها حواشي الملوك وتعليقاتهم وتملكاتهم أو إشارات إلى أوامرهم بتأليفها برسم خزاناتهم الخاصة. وقد جعلوا على رأس هذه المكتبات قضاة و وزراء وحجابا، إيمانا منهم بدور هذه المؤسسات في تطوير المجتمع وترقيته. وإذا كانت الخزانة الملكية خزانة خاصة، فإن الوضع الذي تتميز به، من حيث محتوياتها وغناها واقتناؤها لنفائس المخطوطات ونوادرها ودورها العلمي الكبير الذي أناطت به نفسها منذ ظهور الملكية في المغرب، جعلها تتبوأ مكانة تميزها عن المكتبات الخاصة التي تميزت بها البيوتات المغربية منذ القديم.
إن كتب التاريخ والحضارة المغربية تعج بالأخبار عن هذه الخزانات التي تزين بيوت الأمراء والوزراء والوجهاء والعلماء والتجار والأغنياء الذين لم يكن جهل بعضهم ليثنيهم عن البحث عن الكتب الجميلة الأنيقة والمزخرفة، وإذا غفل المؤرخون عن ذكر بعض هذه الخزائن فإننا نعرفها اليوم ونقيمها من خلال التملكات التي لا تزال ماثلة على ظهر الكثير من المخطوطات المحفوظة في مختلف الخزانات.
وللتدليل على ذلك يحدثنا الإفراني في "نزهة الحادي" أن الوزير السعدي عبد العزيز الوزكيطي وحاجب السلطان أحمد المنصور الذهبي كانت له خزانة خاصة تضم خمسين ألف مخطوط، على الرغم من مستواه العلمي المتوسط، وتدلنا خاتمة كتاب "الدر المنظم في مولد النبي المعظم" أن هذا الكتاب ألف برسم خزانة أمير سبتة أبي القاسم بن أبي العباس العزفي. ومن مميزات هذه الخزانات أنها كانت مفتوحة في وجه الباحثين من العلماء للقراءة والنسخ وأنها كانت تسمح بإعارة الكتب.

أشرنا آنفا إلى أن المصادر لم تفصح عن ذكر فهارس الخزانة الملكية إلا ما أشارت إليه من لوائح تفتقر إلى كل المواصفات التي تتميز بها الفهرسة الحديثة، ويبقى أن أول محاولة وضعت لترتيب مخطوطات الخزانة الملكية(14) وفهرستها تلكم التي قام بها العلامة محمد الفاسي، من خلال البحث الذي نشره عام 1964 بمجلة البحث العلمي بعنوان: "الخزانة السلطانية وبعض نفائسها": بعد مقدمة موجزة عن تاريخ المكتبات المغربية عموما و المكتبات الملكية خصوصا.
أشار المؤلف إلى الدور الرئيسي الذي لعبته هذه المؤسسات في حفظ التراث، مع عرض لعدد من نوادر الخزانة محيلا على بروكلمان وليفي بروفنسال وحاجي خليفة. 
وقد كان الترتيب الذي وضعه محمد الفاسي لهذه الخزانة على الشكل التالي:
- وصف بعض النوادر والنفائس.
- السيرة النبوية.
- الجغرافية.
- الرحلات.
- الأنساب.
- تاريخ المغرب العربي.


- التراجم.
- القرآن الكريم.
- القراءات.
- التجويد.
- علوم القرآن.
- التفسير.
- الطب.
- علم الفلك.
- الفقه.
- اللغة.
- النحو والصرف.
- العلوم الطبيعية.
- الموسيقى.

وقد نشر محمد الفاسي عددا من المقالات في نفس المجلة وصف خلالها هذه المخطوطات ورتبها حسب الفنون المشار إليها أعلاه(15).
وقد تلا هذه الأبحاث كتاب محمد المنوني بعنوان: منتخبات من نوادر المخطوطات، نشر عام 1978 بتقديم مدير الخزانة عبد الرحمن الفاسي. حاول الفقيه المنوني أن يختار من نوادر المكتبة، بعض مؤلفات الملوك والسلاطين، وما كتبه الأندلسيون والسودانيون والمشارقة، وما كتب بالخط الكوفي، وقد ذكر بعض المخطوطات التي لها قيمة ببليوغرافية مع عرض موجز لمحتوى المخطوط. وتشكل الكتب المختارة الفنون التالية:
المصاحف، التفسير، الحديث، السيرة، الفقه 
وملحقاته، الكلام، اللغة والنحو، الأدب، التاريخ، الأنساب، التراجم، الجغرافية والرحلات، السياسة، الرياضيات، الطبيعيات، الفلاحة، الكيمياء، الفلك والتنجيم، الطب، الموسيقى، علوم متنوعة.
وقد استهل المنوني هذا الكشاف بمقدمة تناول فيها مجموعة من الوثائق، وهي عبارة عن بيعات سلطانية، وظهائر ملكية أصلية، ومكاتبات ورسائل وتقاييد، ثم تناول الحديث عن الوثائق التي توجد في الكنانيش(16). 
وقبل هذا العمل المتعلق بالمنتخبات كان الفقيه المنوني قد شرع في وضع فهرس شامل لمخطوطات الخزانة الحسنية حسب أرقامها على الرفوف(17) عالج فيه 438 مخطوطا. 
بعد مقدمة عن المكتبات الملكية بالمغرب، يبدأ المنوني فهرسه الطوبوغرافي للمكتبة الحسنية، حيث يذكر عنوان الكتاب، رقمه، اسم المؤلف، عدد أوراقه وشكله، وصف الخط، اسم الناسخ إذا وجد، تاريخ النسخ، يشير كذلك أحيانا إلى كتب التراجم التي ترجمت المؤلف والفهارس، والكتب الببليوغرافية التي ذكر فيها الكتاب، وكذلك إلى بعض الخزائن المغربية التي توجد فيها نسخة من المخطوط، كالمكتبة العامة وخزانة القرويين. ولم يحتو الفهرس على مسارد أو كشافات لأن صاحبه لم يتمه، وآخر كتاب ذكره هو شرح الرسالة السمرقندية في آداب البحث.
وفي سنة 1980 نشر محمد عبـد الله عنـان ت 1985 أول فهرسة للمخطوطات التاريخية(18) 
المحفوظة بالخزانة الحسنية. 

بعد مقدمة تعرض فيها المؤلف إلى حرص ملوك المغرب على جمع نفائس الكتب ونوادرها، أشار إلى أن عدد كتب التاريخ نحو الألف وأنها تعالج الموضوعات التالية: التاريخ العام، تاريخ الشرق العربي، تاريخ المغرب العربي، السيرة والأنساب، التراجم والمناقب، الرحلات، وأخيرا مجموعة الوثائق وهي عبارة عن رسائل سلطانية وإجازات العلماء وظهائر ملكية.
ويضم هذا الفهرس ما جاء كذلك من مؤلفات تاريخية ضمن ما يسمى بالمجاميع. وقد عرف المؤلف هذه المخطوطات، وذلك بوصفها وذكر وفاة مؤلفيها واستعراض محتوياتها وذكر ما يمكن ذكره من نظائرها الموجودة في المكتبات الأخرى، مع إحالتها على أمكنتها في معاجم الفهارس العلمية، مثل بروكلمان والغزيري (الإسكوريال) والمتحف البريطاني والفاتيكان وغيرها، ثم يختم بذكر تاريخ ومكان النشر، هذا إن كان الكتاب قد نشر. وقد سلك المفهرس، في الترتيب الفهرسي لأسماء الكتب على حروف المعجم، الطريقة المغربية التي تقدم الكاف واللام والنون على الصاد والضاد والعين والسين والشين، جريا على ما سار عليه الكتاب المغاربة منذ القديم في تصنيف فهارسهم الأبجدية(19).
وابتداء من سنة 1982 بدأت الخزانة الحسنية بإشراف محافظها آنذاك محمد العربي الخطابي، تصدر فهارس المخطوطات، اقتداء بفهرس عبد الله عنان 
الذي يعتبر المجلد الأول لهذه الفهارس. وهكذا نشر الخطابي عام 1982 فهرس الطب والصيدلة والبيطرة والحيوان والنبات(20). 
بعد مقدمة تاريخية على غرار مقدمة المجلد الأول، تعرض المفهرس للحديث عن العلوم عند المسلمين ثم ذكر السبب الذي دعاه إلى تناول مخطوطاتها بالفهرسة وهو، حسب ما جاء في المقدمة، تلبية لرغبة أكاديمية المملكة المغربية، ومقررات مؤتمر الطب(21) الإسلامي الذي انعقد في الكويت في شهر يناير 1981، التي أوصت في نهاية هذا المؤتمر بتشجيع دراسة الطب الإسلامي ونشر كتبه وإنشاء منظمة إسلامية تعنى بإحياء العلوم الطبية الإسلامية في مجال التراث والبحث العلمي.
يضم مجموع الفهرس 288 كتابا يمكن حصرها في ثلاثة مواضيع:

1 - كتب الطب والصيدلة والأغذية وحفظ الصحة.

2- أراجيز ومنظومات في الطب والصيدلة.

3- البيطرة والحيوان والنبات.

من بين كتب الطب: هيولى علاج الطب(22) لحنين ابن إسحاق، وهو ترجمة من السريانية إلى العربية لكتاب المادة الطبية Materia Medica للطبيب اليوناني Dias Coridas. وتقوم الأدوية(23) ليوحنا ابن بختيشوع وكتاب الأغذية لأبي مروان ابن زهر وغيرها. ومن بين الأراجيز أرجوزة في الطب(24) لابن سينا وأرجوزة ابن عزرون في الحميات 

والأورام وأرجوزة الفشتالي في الطب. أما ما يخص البيطرة والفلاحة، فنذكر منها ديوان الحيوان للسيوطي (911هـ) وكتاب الفلاحة لابن بصال (ت499هـ)(25).
وفيما يخص وصف المخطوط، فقد سلك المفهرس الطريقة الشرقية في ترتيب الحروف، فيذكر اسم المؤلف وعنوان الكتاب وكل ما يدخل فيما يسمى بالعنوان الببليوغرافي، ثم يذكر بداية ونهاية المخطوط، على غرار كشف الظنون لحاجي خليفة، ثم الزخرفة والتفسير واسم الناسخ وتاريخ النسخ، إن ذكر، ثم المسطرة والقياس وعدد الأجزاء. وختم الفهرس بأربعة كشافات:

1 – كشاف عناوين المؤلفات.

2 – كشاف الأراجيز.

3 – كشاف أسماء المؤلفين.

4 – كشاف الناسخين.

وكلها مرتبة ترتيبا ألفبائيا. ويمكن اعتبار هذا الفهرس كتابا في تاريخ الطب، لأن الخزانة الملكية تضم عددا من النصوص الطبية نقلت في العصر الوسيط من العربية إلى اللاتينية والعبرية ودرست في جامعات أوربا، مثل مونبوليي بفرنسا وأكسفورد بإنجلترا وليدن بهولندة. وفي نفس السنة أي عام 1983 ظهر المجلد الثالث من فهارس الخزانة الحسنية وهو الفهرس الوصفي لمخطوطات الرياضيات والفلك وأحكام النجوم والجغرافيا(26).
أكد المفهرس في مقدمته أنه لم يخرج عن الطريقة التي اتبعها في ترتيب هذا الفهرس عن النهج الذي اتبعه في فهرسة الطب. وتمتد عصور مخطوطات هذا الفهرس من القرن الثالث إلى أوائل القرن الرابع عشر الهجري. وينتسب مؤلفوها إلى مختلف آفاق العالم الإسلامي، ومنهم عدد من المشاهير الأعلام الذين أسهموا بعلمهم ومصنفاتهم إسهاما نافعا كان له أبعد الأثر في تطور العلوم، وتقدم الحضارة البشرية. ويؤكد المفهرس كذلك أن المجموعة التي يضمها هذا الفهرس تحتوي على عدد كبير من النوادر تنفرد بها الخزانة الحسنية أو يعز نظيرها في خزانات الكتب الشهيرة الأخرى، ومن هذه النوادر مصنفات علماء ينتسبون إلى أقطار الغرب الإسلامي برزوا في الحساب والجبر والمساحة والهيئة والتوقيت وآلات الرصد المختلفة(27).
فهرس المؤلف 589 مخطوطا: يذكر عنوان الكتاب، اسم المؤلف، أول النسخة، نهايتها ثم ملخصا لمحتوى المخطوط، نوع الخط، لون المداد وأخيرا اسم الناسخ وتاريخ النسخ إن وجد في حَرْدِ المتن (colophon). وقد ذيّل المفهرس كتابه بكشافات ثلاثة: أولها خاص بأسماء المخطوطات: الرياضيات وعلم الفلك ثم الجغرافيا، والثاني خاص بأسماء المؤلفين، وآخرها خاص بأسماء النساخ، وكلها مرتبة ترتيبا ألفبائيا.
أما المجلد الرابع من فهارس الخزانة الحسنية، فقد خص به المفهرس مخطوطات المنطق وآداب البحث والموسيقى ونظم الدولة والفنون الحربية 

وجوامع العلوم(28)، مشيراً في المقدمة إلى موضوعات المخطوطات المفهرسة ثم إلى مشاريع الخزانة المستقبلية، مع تأكيد الحفاظ على النهج الذي سار عليه في الفهارس السابقة، وذيّله بالكشافات التالية:
- كشاف المخطوطات التي اشتمل عليها المجلد الرابع.
- كشاف المستدرك على المجلدين الثاني والثالث.
- كشاف بأسماء المؤلفين الواردة في المجلد الرابع.
- كشاف بأسماء مؤلفي المستدرك.
- كشاف بأسماء الناسخين بالمجلد الرابع.
- كشاف بأسماء الناسخين بالمستدرك.

وقد خص الخامس من فهارس الخزانة الحسنية بمخطوطات الكيمياء وتعبير الرؤيا والعلوم الخفية(29)، واعتبره المفهرس آخر فهرس للعلوم العقلية المحفوظة مخطوطاتها بالخزانة، وقد وصف فيه المؤلف 567 مجلدا فيها العديد من النوادر الفريدة أو التي يعز نظيرها وكذلك ما تم استخراجه من المجاميع. ويدل الوصف على أن مجموعة كبيرة من كتب الكيمياء نسخت برسم خزانة السلطان الحسن الأول الذي كان مولعا بعلم الكيمياء. وتضم هذه المجموعة مؤلفات جابر بن حيان (196هـ) وابن وحشية (296هـ) و منظومات الطغرائي (513هـ) وأرجوزة المنبهي (1164هـ)(30) وغيرها. وختم المؤلف فهرسه بمسارد خاصة بكل فن وهي كالتالي:
مسرد مخطوطات الكيمياء، مسرد الأوقاف وأسرار الحروف والتنجيم والزايرجة وما شابه ذلك، 

مسرد بأسماء المؤلفين الذين اشتمل عليهم الفهرس وأخيرا مسرد بأسماء الناسخين حسب الرقم الترتيبي للمخطوطات. وكل هذه الفهارس مرتبة ترتيبا ألفبائيا.
وآخر فهرس يخرجه العربي الخطابي هو ذلك الذي فهرس فيه مخطوطات علوم القرآن والذي كان يريد له أن يكون القسم الأول من فهارس العلوم الشرعية(31)، وقد قسمه إلى أقسام ثلاثة:

1 – التجويد والقراءات والرسم القرآني.

2 – التفسير.

3 – مباحث خاصة أو عامة شاملة لعلوم القرآن (الأحكام، الإعراب، شرح الغريب، آداب حمل القرآن، أسباب النزول، الناسخ والمنسوخ، خواص القرآن…)
ويضم الفهرس نوادر ونفائس معظمها نصوص وأخرى عبارة عن أراجيز كانت أجوبة عن أسئلة الفقهاء المتعلقة بقراءة القرآن وتجويده ورسمه. وقد خص هذه الأقسام بمسارد بأسماء المؤلفين وختمها بمسرد للنساخ، على غرار ما صنعه فيما سبق من فهارس، وكل ذلك حسب الترتيب الألفبائي(32).
هذه جملة ما ظهر من فهارس المخطوطات المحفوظة بالخزانة الحسنية. أما ما يخص الوثائق بما في ذلك الكنانيش، فقد نشرت الخزانة فهرسين، خص المجلد الأول منهما بالكنانيش (السجلات الرسمية) واهتم الثاني بالمراسلات الملكية وغيرها، وضعهما موظفون بالمكتبة الملكية تحت إشراف مديرها آنذاك.

_ فهرس الكنانيش(33).

الكناش(34) مثل التذكرة أو الفهرسة هو تقييد يسجل فيه صاحبه شؤونه الخاصة كالإشارة إلى الكتب التي قرأها أو درسها أو ألفها أو إلى بعض الأحداث التي ربما لا نعثر عليها في كتب التاريخ. ويبدو أن هذا النوع من التأليف بدأ يظهر عند المغاربة منذ القرن الرابع عشر الميلادي(35). الكناشات كثيرة في المغرب وقد لعبت دورا مهما في الحفاظ على كثير من الأخبار وعلى العديد من عناوين الكتب وبعض محتوياتها مما جعل بعض العلماء والمؤلفين يضعونها ضمن مصادرهم على غرار ما صنعه أحمد بابا التنبكتي في مقدمة كتابه "نيل الابتهاج"(36). ويعتبر هذا الفهرس أول فهرس للكناشات المغربية الخاصة بالدولة العلوية الشريفة والتي هي عبارة عن السجلات الإدارية الرسمية لهذه الدولة وعددها خمسة وعشرون وثمانمائة كناش، أقدمها يرجع إلى عهد السلطان مولاي عبد الله بن إسماعيل (1141م – 1171م). أما مواضيعها فمتنوعة ويمكن تقسيمها كما يلي:
- قسم يشتمل على البيانات المالية المتعلقة:
أولا : بالموانئ (الصادرات والواردات).
ثانيا : بالجبايات والرسوم وخرص الغلال.
ثالثا: بمداخيل وصوائر بيت المال والأملاك المخزنية.
- قسم يحتوي على نسخ المراسلات الحكومية الصادرة والواردة.

- قسم يضم نسخ بعض المعاهدات الدولية التي أبرمتها المملكة المغربية مع الدول الأجنبية. هذا فضلا عن كنانيش أخرى متعلقة بالشؤون الخاصة بالبيت الملكي وبالأمور العسكرية.

وقد رتب هذا المجلد على ثلاثة أقسام:

القسم الأول: خاص بالمواضيع مع بيان رقم الكناش وتواريخه واسم السلطان الذي تم التسجيل في عهده.
القسم الثاني: يتضمن كشفا بأسماء الأعلام البشرية الواردة في الكنانيش.
القسم الثالث: وهو كشف بأسماء الأماكن المذكورة في السجلات(37).
ويلي فهرس الكنانيش فهرس الوثائق الذي صنفت مواضيعه على الشكل التالي:

1 - الشؤون الدينية (الأحباس – الحج).

2 – الشؤون الخاصة بالبيت الملكي.

3 – التعيينات والإعفاءات.

4 – الأمن الداخلي والخارجي.

5 – أمور الجيش والسلاح.

6 – الجبايات والرسوم والمكس.

7 – الموانئ والملاحة.

8 – الشؤون المالية والاقتصادية والأملاك المخزنية والجماعية.

9 – التجارة الداخلية والخارجية.

10 – الأجانب والحمايات القنصلية.

11 – السفارات.

12 – أهل الذمة.

13 – مراسيم التوقير والاحترام.

14 – الهدايا والهبات.

15 – مواضيع متنوعة.

يضم هذا المجلد الوثائق المتعلقة بالشؤون الدينية والشؤون الخاصة بالقصر الملكي والتعيينات والإعفاءات على عهد السلطان المولى عبد الرحمن بن هشام (1822-1859). وقد صنفت تصنيفا زمنيا مع رقم كل وثيقة وتاريخها وموضوعها الخاص، وأضيف إلى ذلك مسرد بأسماء الأعلام البشرية ومسرد آخر بأسماء المدن والقبائل والأماكن التي ورد ذكرها في الوثائق المفهرسة.
وقد خصت أمينة الناير القسم الثاني(39) للمراسلات المتعلقة بالأمن الداخلي والخارجي على عهد السلطان المولى عبد الرحمن بن هشام وهو مرتب كسابقه بحسب المواضيع العامة التي بني عليها تصنيف وثائق الخزانة مع مسرد للأعلام ومسرد للأماكن التي ورد ذكرها في المراسلات.
ويضم إلى هذه الخزائن الخاصة خزانة عالم وسياسي آخر معروف بمواقفه السياسية وآرائه الفكرية ومساهماته الثقافية التي تتمثل في العديد من المؤلفات والأبحاث تأليفا وتحقيقا ونشرا. إنه المرحوم محمد الفاسي (ت1993م) الذي كان أول وزير للتعليم بعد استقلال المغرب. وإذا كانت خزانته قد بلغت ستة عشر ألف كتاب، فإن عدد المخطوطات لا يتجاوز 361 مخطوطا. وقد آلت هذه الخزانة بأكملها إلى القصر الملكي حيث أصبحت جزءا من خزانته(48).
وقد وضع لهذه المجموعة كشاف متواضع بعنوان: "الرصيد الوثائقي للفقيد محمد الفاسي": مجموعة المخطوطات. طبع على الحاسوب في ثلاثة وعشرين صفحة(23).
لا مؤلف للكشاف الذي يبدو أنه من صنع مختص بالحاسوب، ربما يكون أحد أفراد العائلة. يضع العنوان وأمامه قيمته المادية(49). ويختم بالملاحظات إن كان هناك ما يلاحظ. ومعظم الكشاف خال من الملاحظات باستثناء ثلاثة مخطوطات ثبت أنها محبسة على جامع القرويين ووضع عليها طابع إدارة هذه المؤسسة. ولم يخضع الكشاف لأي ترتيب أو تصنيف بحيث إنه رتب حسب الصناديق التي جمعت فيها المخطوطات والتي بلغ عددها ثلاثة عشر صندوقا.
ومن بين المكتبات الخاصة التي وضعت لها قوائم ولوائح، خزائن بعض الوجهاء التي آلت إلى القصر الملكي بمراكش وهي على التوالي: مجموعة عبد الحي الكتاني(50). وخزانة الصديق الفاسي ومكتبة محمد بن عبد السلام بناني وخزانة عبد الكبير الفاسي ومخطوطات عبد السلام الفاسي وخزانة مولاي الحسن بن المهدي ومجموعة محمد الفاسي وأخيرا خزانة أحمد بنمسعود(51). وقد كلفت لجنة ملكية عام 1982، برئاسة الفقيه محمد المنوني، بفحصها وفهرستها فوضعت لها لائحة(52) مرقونة محفوظة بالقصر الملكي.
وتضم هذه الخزانة نوادر ونفائس عز نظيرها في باقي الخزانات ولم تفتح بعد في وجه الباحثين.
(ولقد اشترى مؤخرا مكتبة الشيخ محمد المنوني رحمه الله ملك المغرب محمد السادس، وهي الآن موجودة بالخزانة الملكية بقصره في الرباط (الخزانة الحسنية)، واشترى أيضا مكتبة تنغملت (إقليم بني ملال) وهي مليئة بما لا يعرف، ولها فهرسة سيئة للغاية، وهي موجودة أيضا بالخزانة الملكية)...


الخزانة الملكية في عهد الدولة العلوية  


بعد النكبات التي حاقت بالكتب أيام السعديين، عملت الدولة العلوية – بعد استقرارها – على بعث هذا الاهتمام من جديد، وتأسست الخزانة السلطانية العلوية، فتجمع بها بقايا المكتبات السعدية وخزائن الإمارة المنقرضة، وتم هذا أيام السلطان الرشيد ابن الشريف، الذي جعل مقر الكتب في القصر الملكي بفاس الجديد، ولتوسيع الخزانة الجديدة وضع نفس السلطان النواة الأولى لديوان الوراقة العلوية، برسم انتساخ الكتب للخزانة الملكية (1). 

وستنمو معطيات ديوان الوراقة من بعد، وتمد مكتبات الملوك والأمراء الآتين: بمجموعات كبرى من المخطوطات والنفائس، بعدما أضيفا لها مقتنيات أخرى بالشراء والهدايا، وبهذا كله تكاملت شخصية خزائن العلويين، بعد أن ساهم في تأسيسها الملوك والأمراء على السواء. 
وحتى عهد السلطان أبي الربيع: كانت الخزانة العلوية تتركز في مدينة واحدة: بفاس: أيام الرشيد وأبي الربيع، وفي مكناس: أيام المولى إسماعيل وأبنائه الملوك من بعده، ثم في مراكش: على عهد السلطان محمد الثالث. 
وابتداء من عصر المولى عبد الرحمن تتعدد الخزائن الملكية، وتتوزع بين ثلاث مدن كبرى: هي فاس ومكناس ومراكش، تجاوبا مع التنقلات بين ربوع المملكة التي صارت تطغى على أعمال السلاطين العلويين، خلال القرن التاسع عشر. 
ومع مر الزمن إلى بدايات القرن العشرين: يبلغ عدد هذه المؤسسات زهاء عشرين مكتبة سلطانية وأميرية. 
أولاها: خزانة الرشيد بن الشريف بالقصر الملكي من فاس الجديد، وهي التي ألمع لها مدخل هذا العهد كأول مكتبة ملكية في هذا العصر. 

دار الكتب العلمية بمكناس 
أما السلطان مولاي إسماعيل فقد أسس دار الكتب بمكناس، وجعل مقرها قبلة جامع الأنوار الذي كان يوجد عند مدخل القصبة الإسماعيلية، وكانت هذه الخزانة عبارة عن دار تعرف بدويرية الكتب، وتشتمل على قاعتين فسيحتين، تفصل بينهما ساحة متسعة يغطيها سقف تتوسطه حلقة محمولة على أربع اسطوانات رخامية (2). 
وعن محتويات هذه المكتبة يقول اليفرني(3). في صدد حديثه عن مؤسسها: "وأما آلات العلم وجمع الكتب ونفائس الذخائر: فله – نصره الله – في ذلك المهمة البالغة، والرغبة السابغة وقد جمع من الدفاتر ما يحير العاقل". 
وقال – عن نفس المكتبة – مؤلف "زهر البستان(4) ": "وبها من الكتب العلمية ألوف عديدة، فيها من كل فن ما تحصل به رغبة القاصدين من العلماء الأعلام: من جميع هذه الايالة الشريفة". 
وقد أفاد "زهر البستان" – أيضا – أن هذه المكتبة كانت مفتوحة في وجه الأعلام من سائر المغرب، وهذا ما يؤكده – مرة أخرى – مؤلف درة السلوك (5). 
وبعد وفاة مؤسس المكتبة الإسماعيلية استمرت في مقرها بمكناس، خلال أيام الملوك من أبناء المولى إسماعيل. 
ومن الثابت أن السلطان مولاي عبد الله حبس كتبا منها بعض الخزائن الوقفية العامة بالمغرب (6)، كما أهدى منها مصاحف شريفة للمسجد النبوي بالمدينة المنورة (7). 
وفي دولة ابنه محمد الثالث: كانت محتويات المكتبة الملكية تقدر بما يزيد على اثني عشر مجلد، وقد قرر لها مصيرا مشرفا، وأوقفها على مساجد المغرب (8). 
وسوى المكتبة الإسماعيلية: فإن أبناء المولى إسماعيل الذين بسجلماسة اهتموا – من جهتهم – بالكتب، فكان لكل واحد منهم خزانة كبيرة (9). 
ودرعة هي - الأخرى – كان يتولى عمالتها أحد أبناء أبي الفداء، وهو الأمير العالم المولى الشريف حيث كان يقيم بقصبة أغلان، وكان – حسب الدرر المرصعة (10)- مغرما باقتناء الكتب، لاسيما التاريخ والأدب، فإنه جمع منها شيئا كثيرا: بالابتياع والاستنساخ، وتوفي عام 1139هـ. 

دعم واسع لهذه المكتبات على مستوى المادة العلمية 
وسيأتي بعد أبناء أبي الفداء: دور السلطان محمد الثالث، وقد أعاد تأسيس الخزانة العلوية من جديد، وجعل مقرها بمدينة مراكش، حيث جمع فيها كتبا نفيسة وكثيرة رتبها أحسن ترتيب (11)، واستجلب من الشرق مصنفات حديثية مهمة(12). 
وفي عصره كان ابنه الأمير علي يمتلك مجموعة من كتب العربية والأدب، وتوفي – في حياة والده – عام 1198هـ (13). وحسب الزياني(14) فإن مكتبة السلطان مولاي سليمان بفاس: كانت تطغى عليها المادة التاريخية، وهو يقول عنه في هذا الصدد: "واجتمع عنده – في خزانته – من كتب التاريخ ما لم يجتمع لأحد، لولوعه به". 
وبعد المولى سليمان: يصل هذا العرض إلى السلطان أبي زيد ابن هشام، ويعتبر عهده بداية لتعدد مقر الخزانة الملكية، فصار بكل من مدن فاس ومكناس ومراكش: خزائن سلطانية عامرة، ثم سار الحال على هذا من بعد (15). 
ومن الجدير بالملاحظة أن اهتمامات الذين جاءوا بعد السلطان أبي زيد: انعكست على محتويات المكتبات الملكيات الثلاث، ففي أيام السلطان محمد الرابع: كان من بين ما أضيف لهذه الخزائن مجموعات من كتب الرياضيات والفلك والمترجمات المغربية من الفرنسية إلى العربية، تجاوبا نع اتجاه السلطان محمد بن عبد الرحمن، وقد كان يهتم بهذه المواد في الدرجة الأولى (16). 
ثم كان من بين ما أضيف لنفس الخزائن أيام السلطان الأول: مصنفات في الطب والكيميا والتنجيم والأوقاف، حيث كان نقس العاهل كلفا بهذه العلوم، وبعث في انتساخها بعض الوراقين المغاربة إلى اسبانية والاستانة، كما استنسخ بعضها من القاهرة(17). 
وبعد السلطان الحسن الأول:فإن ابنيه أبا فارس وعبد الحفيظ، انتخب كل منهما مكتبة شخصية انتقل مقرها – من بعد – إلى مدينة طنجة. 
وقد كان المولى عبد الحفيظ مغرما بجمع الكتب إلى حد بعيد، وجمع منها في المكتبة الملكية بفاس ذخائر عظيمة وكثيرة، استحضرها من سائر جهات المغرب وبالخصوص من المكتبتين الملكيتين بمكناس ومراكش. 
وهكذا عاشت الخزائن الملكية الثلاث خلال القرن التاسع عشر وأوائل الذي بعده، إلى أن صار ما تبقى منها للخزانة الحسنية الحالية، حيث سنتحدث عنها وشيكا. 
وقد عاصر المكتبات السلطانية الثلاث – في نفس الفترة – خمس خزائن أميرية أربعة منها لأربعة من أبناء السلطان المولى عبد الرحمن. 
ففي مكناس: مكتبة المولى العباس(18). 
وفي مراكش: مكتبة المولى علي(19). 
وفي سجلماسة: مكتبتان للأميرين المولى سليمان والمولى الحسين (20). 
كما كان في المدينة الأخيرة مكتبة الأمير الرشيد بن السلطان محمد الرابع (21). 

الخزانة الملكية 
حتى إذا جاء عصر المغفور لهما جلالة السلطان محمد الخامس، ومن قبله عهد والده السلطان المولى يوسف: تأسست "الخزانة الملكية'" بالرباط، فأخذت تنمو بما يدخل لها من المخطوطات والمطبوعات والوثائق. 
غير أن عصرها الذهبي هو عهد العاهل العالم: جلالة الملك الحسن الثاني، ولأول عصره أضيفت لها مجموعة ضخمة من مخطوطات الخزانة الملكية بفاس، وبعد ذلك دخل لها – تباعا – أعداد مهمة من المخطوطات، بينها مشتريات بعض الخزائن المغربية بكاملها، وبين هذه وتلك نواذر وذخائر تنفرد بها هذه المؤسسة على نظيراتها بالمشرق والمغرب والغرب. 
من عام 1382هـ - 1962م: بدأ العمل في تنظيمها بمساهمة جماعة من الاختصاصيين، على رأسهم الأساتذة: محمد الفاسي، وعبد الوهاب ابن منصور، والمرحوم عبد الله الرجراجي، وفي الجماعة المنظمة إلى جانب كاتب هذه الافتتاحية: الأساتذة: المرحوم محمد عابد الفاسي، ومحمد إبراهيم الكتاني، والصديق بن العربي، إلى ثلة من المساعدين من موظفي الخزانة العامة، بينما كان الأستاذ الحسن البونعماني على رأس إدارة الخزانة الملكية. 
وكانت المرحلة الأولى من العمل: تمييز المخطوطات من المطبوعات، وتنسيق أجزاء المخطوطات فيما بينها، وتنظيم وضعها بالرفوف. 
وبعد هذا وقع الشروع في تسجيل المخطوطات على الجذاذات المنوعة، وفي الدفتر العام، غير أن كثرة الأيدي المشتغلة – آنذاك – سبب نوعا من الارتباك يتطلب خطة سريعة ومركزة، لاستيعاب تسجيل جميع المخطوطات. 
ولهذه الغاية عقد اجتماع بالخزانة العامة برئاسة مديرها الأستاذ المرحوم عبد الله الرجراجي، فتقرر فيه الاكتفاء بثلاثة موظفين يستمرون في هذا العمل، كان أحدهم كاتب السطور ليضطلع – في فترة الصباح – يتسجيل المخطوطات في الدفتر العام بدءا من الرقم: 3321. 
وما في الدفتر يدونه الشريف السيد قاسم الإدريسي في ثلاث جذاذات: للفنون. وعلى اسم المؤلف. وفي عنوان المخطوط، ثم يرتب ذلك في الصناديق المعدة للفهارس. بينما يقوم السيد التهامي يحيى بتسجيل الأرقام على الكتب، وتنسيق وضعها بالرفوف. 
وقد سرت في التسجيل بالدفتر العام: على ذكر عنوان الكتاب كاملا، واسم مؤلفه كاملا، والبحث عن ذلك إن كان غير موجود بالمخطوط، مع بيان عدد الأجزاء ونوع الفن، وما يتبع ذلك من الملاحظات. وهكذا تابعت العمل بالخزانة الملكية في الفترة الصباحية، وفي فترة المساء أتابع عملي في قسم المخطوطات بالخزانة العامة. ثم انقطعت – مؤقتا – عن الانشغال بالخزانتين – معا – إلا قليلا: بعد استدعائي – عام 1388هـ - 1969م – إلى وزارة الثقافة والتعليم الأصيلي، للإشراف على مصلحة المخطوطات وجائزة الحسن الثاني، إلى أن عدت الخزانة الملكية عام 1395هـ - 1975م، فتابعت تسجيل المخطوطات حتى رقم 11088. 
وهنا بدأت مرحلة وضع الفهارس المتكاملة لمخطوطات الخزانة الملكية، وسار العمل في اتجاهين: 
اتجاه فهرسة مادة معينة: وذلك ما كلف به الأستاذ محمد عبد الله عنان، فوضع فهرس كتب التاريخ والرحلات، وهو منشور. كما أن مدير الخزانة الملكية الأستاذ محمد العربي الخطابي: أعد فهرسا يستوعب كتب الطب والصيدلة وهو منشور. 
وفي نطاق الاتجاه الثاني: كلفت باختيار مجموعة من المخطوطات مرتبة على الفنون، ونشر ذلك في جزء تتصدره مقدمة من عمل الأستاذ عبد الرحمن الفاسي مدير الخزانة الملكية آنذاك. 
وانتدبت – مرة ثانية – لوضع فهرس يتابع أرقام المخطوطات انطلاقا من أول رقم، ويسير على ترتيب الفنون، وهو الذي يقدم الجزء الأول منه بهذه الافتتاحية. 
وبالإضافة إلى ترتيب هذا الفهرس على الفنون، سرت في عرض مخطوطات كل علم حسب الترتيب الهجائي المغربي. وأخذت بعين الاعتبار أن الهدف من فهرسة المخطوطات هو التعريف بها في وصف كاشف يستوعب المعلومات اللازمة، أما دراستها بطريقة موسوعية فأمر له مجال آخر. فلهذا لم أتوسع في دراسة الموضوعات والأبواب والفصول لكل مخطوط إلا عندما تدعو الحاجة لذلك، والله – سبحانه – وراء القصد. 

الهوامش:
(1) في خاتمة "نشر المثاني" المخطوط خ. ع. ك 2253: أشار مؤلفه إلى اسم المؤذن السجلماسي وراق السلطان العلوي الرشيد بن الشريف. 
(2) "زهرة البستان " لمحمد العياشي، مخطوط ضمن مجموع خ. ع. د 2152. 
(3) "روضة التعريف": المطبعة الملكية، ص. 68 – 69. 
(4) المخطوط الآنف الذكر. 
(5) المخطوط السابق الذكر، ص. 221. 
(6) بشير هذا ما تبقى من الكتب التي أوقفها هذا السلطان على بعض الخزائن الوقفية. 
(7) "البستان الظريف " للزياني، مخطوط ح. م. 242، مع "الاستقصا" للناصري، دار الكتاب بالبيضاء 7/159. 
(8) المصدران الأخيران. 
(9) محمد المنوني، "دور الكتب في ماضي المغرب" مخطوط خاص. 
(10) مخطوطة خ. ع. ك 265، ص. 167 – 169. 
(11) "دائرة المعارف" الوجدية: 8/706 – 707. 
(12) "البستان الظريف" للزياني، مع الاستقصا" 8/66. 
(13) المصدران الأخيران. 
(14) " الروضة السليمانية " للزياني، مخطوطة خ. ع. د 1275. 
(15) تحتفظ الخزانة الحسنية ببعض اللوائح لهذه الخزائن بالمدن الثلاث كالآتي: فعن عصر السلطان المولى عبد الرحمن: 
- قائمة خزانة مراكش: رقم 4263. 
- قائمة خزانة مكناس: رقم 6586. 
وعن عصر السلطان محمد الرابع: 
- قائمة خزانة فاس: رقم 4429 
- قائمة خزانة مكناس: رقم 4295. 
وعن عصر السلطان الحسن الأول: 
- قائمة خزانة مكناس: رقم 4433. 
- قائمة خزانة فاس: رقم 8265. 
- قائمة خزانة فاس أيام السلطان العزيز: رقم 4883. 
- قائمة خزانة فاس أيام السلطان الحفيظ: رقم 4428. 
(16) انظر توضيح هذا الاتجاه عند محمد المنوني: "مظاهر يقظة المغرب الحديث": 1/97. 
(17) محمد عبد الحي الكتاني: قطعة من رسالة عن المكتبات الإسلامية مبيضة المؤلف خ. ع. ك 3002، مع إضافة إشارات واردة في مخطوطات خ. م. أرقام: 128، 129، 136، 141، 201. 
(18) "إتحاف أعلام الناس " لابن زيدان 5/412 – 413. 
(19) "المصدر" 5/240. 
(20) "دور الكتب في ماضي المغرب". 
(21) نفس المصدر. 
إشارات 
- خ. ع. د.: قسم حرف الدال من الخزانة العامة بالرباط. 
- خ. ع. ك.: قسم حرف الكاف من الخزانة العامة بالرباط. 
- خ. ع. ج.: قسم حرف الجيم من الخزانة العامة بالرباط. 
- خ. م. الخزانة الحسنية.

المصادر:
د. أحمد شوقي بنبين  - فهرسة المخطوطات العربية في المغرب
محمد المنوني (مجلة دعوة الحق، العدد 228، السنة 24، 1983م)


فهارس الخزانة الملكية بالرباط:


"كشاف الكتب المخطوطة بالخزانة الحسنية": ويضم هذا الكشاف جميع اسماء المخطوطات المحفوظة بها - إشراف وتقديم الدكتور أحمد شوقي بنبين 2010

فهارس مخطوطات الخزانة الحسنية حسب أرقامها على الرفوف: تصنيف محمد المنوني: المطبعة الملكية 1983.

	فهـارس الخزانة الملكية : مجلد 1
	عنان ، محمد عبد الله, 
	مطبعة النجاح الجديدة
	1980

	فهارس الخزانة الحسنية, .1ج
	فهرس فسم التاريخ والرحلات والاجازات
	محمد عبد الله عنان, Auteur; محمد سعيد حنشي, Autres; عبد العالي لمدبر, 
	المطبعة الملكية (الرباط)
	2000
	628 ص

فهارس الخزانة الحسنية, ج.2
	فهرس قسم التاريخ والرحلات والاجازات
	محمد عبد الله عنان,; عبد العالي لمدبر; محمد سعيد حنشي; أحمد شوقي بنبين, Autres
	المطبعة الملكية (الرباط)
	2000
	1251 ص

الفهرس الوصفي لمخطوطات المنطق، وآداب البحث والموسيقى ونظم الدولة والفنون الحربية وجوامع العلوم: مع مستدرك على المجلدين الثاني والثالث: محمد العربي الخطابي. المطبعة الملكية الرباط 1985/ 1405

	فهارس الخزانة الحسنية بالقصر الملكي (بالرباط). المجلد الخامس  : الفهرس الوصفي لمخطوطات الكيمياء وتعبير الرؤيا والعلوم الخفية
	 الخطابي، محمد العربي, Auteur
	المطبعة الملكية (الرباط)
	1986
	399 .ص

فهارس الخزانة الحسنية. المجلد الثالث، الفهرس الوصفي لمخطوطات الرياضيات والفلك وأحكام الخجوم والجغرافيا
	 الخطابي، محمد العربي, 
	المطبعة الملكية (الرباط)
	1983
	523 .ص

فهارس الخزانة الحسنية بالقصر الملكي (بالرباط). المجلد السادس : الفهرس الوصفي لعلوم القرآن الكريم
	 الخطابي، محمد العربي, 
	المطبعة الملكية (الرباط)
	1987
	479 .ص

فهارس الخزانة الحسنية بالقصر الملكي (بالرباط). المجلد الرابع
	 الخطابي، محمد العربي, 
المطبعة الملكية	 (الرباط)
	1985
	237 .ص

فهارس الخزانة الملكية, مجلد. 2
	الطب والصيدلة والبيطرة والحيوان والنبات
	محمد العربي الخطابي, Auteur
	مطبعة النجاح الجديدة (الدار البيضاء)
	1982
	256 ص

فهارس الخزانة الحسنية : قسم الوثائق - المجلد 1
مؤلفين :	الخطابي محمد العربي, 
	مطابع الأنباء - الرباط
	1983

فهارس الخزانة الحسنية, قسم الوثائق مجلد.1
	فهرس الكنانيش السجلات الرسمية
	أحمد شوقي بنبين; عمر عمور
	2003
	273 ص

فهارس الخزانة الحسنية : قسم الوثائق - المجلد 2
مؤلفين :	الخطابي محمد العربي,
	مطابع الأنباء - الرباط

	فهارس الخزانة الحسنية : قسم الوثائق - المجلد 3
	الخطابي محمد العربي,
	مطابع الأنباء - الرباط

فهارس الخزانة الملكية. المجلد الأول، فهرس قسم التاريخ وكتب الرحلات
	 عنان، محمد عبد الله
	 المطبعة الملكية (الرباط)
	1980
	490 .ص

	فهارس الخزانة الحسنية, ج.1
	فهرس مخطوطات الادب
	محمد سعيد حنشي, عبد العالي لمدبر,; أحمد شوقي بنبين, 
	المطبعة الملكية (الرباط)
	2001
	368 ص

فهارس الخزانة الحسنية, ج.2
	فهرس مخطوطات الادب
	أحمد شوقي بنبين,; محمد سعيد حنشي; عبد العالي لمدبر, 
	المطبعة الملكية (الرباط)
	2001
	729 ص

فهارس الخزانة الحسنية :قسم الوثائق: المجلد الثاني - القسم الأول - المراسلات. تصنيف أمينة الناير وعمر عمور - المطبعة الملكية (الرباط)

	فهارس الخزانة الحسنية, مجلد 2 قسم 2
	المراسلات
	امينة الناير, 
	المطبعة والوراقة الوطنية (مراكش)
	2003
	396 ص

فهارس الخزانة الحسنية, مجلد. 2 قسم1
	المراسلات
	عمر عمور,; امينة الناير, 
	المطبعة والوراقة الوطنية (مراكش)
	2003
	289 ص

فهارس الخزانة الحسنية: فهرس المخطوطات البلاغة والعروض
	محمد سعيد حنشي,; عبد العالي لمدبر; أحمد شوقي بنبين, 
المطبعة والوراقة الوطنية (مراكش)
	2003
	248 ص

قيد الطبع:
ـ  فهارس الخزانة الملكية : فهرس مخطوطات التصوف: الدكتور أحمد شوقي بنبين : إشراف وتقديم.



محمد المنوني : منتخبات من نوادر المخطوطات بالخزانة الملكية بالرباط - منشورات الخزانة الحسنية بالرباط - ط2 - 2004م

للتحميل:

http://wadod.net/bookshelf/book/2107

----------

